# Working a Pregnant Bitch?



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

I'd like some opinions on working bitches during pregnancy. I thought common sense applied here, but the more people I talk to, the greater variations I am hearing. Ex.: Ranging from no jumping during any stage of pregnancy, to agitation right up to the last week. Please share your experiences! Thanks!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We don't work the girls during pregnancy. Training (at least a real training, not playing around) gives stress and it can cause loosing the pups. Read it somewhere in a srudy, don't know where we found it. But for us it ok. What everybody else does, is their own choice and depends also on the dog.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We don't work the girls during pregnancy. Training (at least a real training, not playing around) gives stress and it can cause loosing the pups. Read it somewhere in a srudy, don't know where we found it. But for us it ok. What everybody else does, is their own choice and depends also on the dog.


Selena, what type of activities do you like to do with your pregnant girls? Biking, walking, obedience, just walking?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

At what stage day 1-58 do you stop working my bitch could be 2 weeks along


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

why work a pregnant bitch at all? If you are trying to assure that the pups will be born, that should be the priority..
sure some exercise is good, but why anything more than some playing and exercise?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've worked and trialed females when they were pregnant. Haven't had a problem yet (knock on wood). My vet said the pups are well protected and it's really not a concern. But I also think common sense comes into it. IE if you have a female who is VERY pregnant, i wouldn't be out there asking her to jump a palisade. Not only for the sake of the pups, but the mom. Strap 1/4 of your body weight to your belly and then go try to jump something.  But some of my girls are also first my competition dogs and second brood bitches. Taking 4 months off to have a litter of pups would put a big dent in their trial time, one of the reasons the girls I'm actively competing tend to not get bred much.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Right after breeding we stop working. They get their walks, can run, but we never bike for example.
We have first brood females, therefor breeding goes for working for us and usually don't get titled ;-) they get worked so we can see their abilities.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Never worked a pregnant female and never will, why risk it? If you want to breed then you should take the 58/62 days pregnancy time into account and not think about working the female. If you make the decision to breed you should take the 4 months for the female to not train with it.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

I appreciate the responses! Could anyone be more specific? Most seem to be using "work" as a general term. Do you mean you wouldn't put her on a tie out, make her jump, do any obedience? What about running in general or playing? I ask because it seems some dogs play really hard (running, jumping, sliding) for example when a ball is involved.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I've worked and trialed females when they were pregnant. Haven't had a problem yet (knock on wood). My vet said the pups are well protected and it's really not a concern. But I also think common sense comes into it. IE if you have a female who is VERY pregnant, i wouldn't be out there asking her to jump a palisade. Not only for the sake of the pups, but the mom. Strap 1/4 of your body weight to your belly and then go try to jump something.  But some of my girls are also first my competition dogs and second brood bitches. Taking 4 months off to have a litter of pups would put a big dent in their trial time, one of the reasons the girls I'm actively competing tend to not get bred much.


That's pretty cool Kadi. I assume this was before being visibly pregnant?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Annie Wildmoser said:


> I appreciate the responses! Could anyone be more specific? Most seem to be using "work" as a general term. Do you mean you wouldn't put her on a tie out, make her jump, do any obedience? What about running in general or playing? I ask because it seems some dogs play really hard (running, jumping, sliding) for example when a ball is involved.


Work for me is training knpv. Not working is not working, run free but nothing else, she can regulate. Keep in mind my girls(and boys for that matter) can regulate themselves. Work is 200% work, but rest is rest, and do the most efficient w/ energy. 
I have had mals who couln't and needed an outlet, not my kindof dog, i get bezerk and want them behind the wallpaper... I can imagine you want to work or throw a ball or cycle with one of those...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Agree with everyone else. I haven't worked mine [livestock work]. Like Selena's, my dogs pretty much have an off switch. Pregnant girls are house divas. No running and playing with other dogs. Out with me for quiet walks. I've bred VERY seldom. Years can go by so by the time I do a litter, a LOT is at stake and I don't want to do anything to rock the boat.

T


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

I've heard its not good to use an ecollar. I don't know why though.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Annie Wildmoser said:


> I appreciate the responses! Could anyone be more specific? Most seem to be using "work" as a general term. Do you mean you wouldn't put her on a tie out, make her jump, do any obedience? What about running in general or playing? I ask because it seems some dogs play really hard (running, jumping, sliding) for example when a ball is involved.


work is whatever you do with her that requires your input into the picture, free is whatever she decides she can handle.

I train KNPV and I let my female decide what she can and can not do during her pregnancy. I do not force her to do anything out of the ordinairy, no bike riding or ball throwing, she just gets 58/62 days of rest for herself in which she can do what she wants to do. No tying out or even taking her to the club, this puts added stress on her since she will want to participate. No matter what kind of sports venue you are involved in you should not work a pregnant dog, there is no need for it and I feel it is quite irresponsible to continue working a female.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Annie Wildmoser said:


> That's pretty cool Kadi. I assume this was before being visibly pregnant?


Not really, this is Cali trialing at FRI, we were just there to help with Dog in White but they didn't have enough dogs for a trial so I entered her instead.









Same trial, she doesn't look quite as pregnant in this photo









She had 10 healthy pups a few weeks after this.

I work them until they are starting to slow down and show me in their energy level that they are pregnant, not neccessarily their belly. I've had girls who aren't showing much that are already starting to "oof" when they lay down, act tired, etc and girls who have a definite belly who are still raring to go. That's probably the key for me, what is the girl "telling me" in terms of her energy level and what she wants to do.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Clearly a divergence of opinion. I am inclined to watch for clues to what she wants to do. Right now she brings me a Frisby any chance she gets which reqires getting up on her hind legs and taking it out of a box sitting on a table. For the next week my concession will be no airbourne stunts.
If ultrasound positive will hide the box.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Responding late, I am in a similar situation, i.e. a very obviously pregnant mama who is still raring to go. I understand opting to be over careful (especially with a dog with NO sense of self preservation) but dogs are tough. I don't work her to exaustion, but don't think she is so fragile. She swims, chases a ball, runs with the other dogs, and still does some light french ring style bitework for fun. Had to tell the decoy its ok to tap her with the stick, she won't break, LOL. She loves it, it doesn't seem to stress her, and her last 2 litters were born and raised without problems. She's due in 3 weeks  

My other bitch is more emotional and a spaz, entirely capable of working herself up in a frenzy while just sitting in a cage, hearing bitework going on... so there are fewer things she will be allowed to do. I have to decide if she'll spazz out worse by going to club, or by staying home knowing I am taking the other dogs. She squeals and spins in circles by the front door knowing its time to go, and barks non stop when she is left behind. This is definitely a dog that needs to work, often, for her and my sanity. I don't like the trait at all, but I don't know yet if it is learned or genetic. She works well, has good nerves, stable, social... we'll see. 

both bitches are Malinois BTW, if that makes any difference


----------



## MountRuckusKennels (Feb 25, 2021)

Annie Wildmoser said:


> I appreciate the responses! Could anyone be more specific? Most seem to be using "work" as a general term. Do you mean you wouldn't put her on a tie out, make her jump, do any obedience? What about running in general or playing? I ask because it seems some dogs play really hard (running, jumping, sliding) for example when a ball is involved.


Yes this is what I am wondering. I have never had a bitch play so hard. She is Am Bully with loads of terrier traits. We compete in dock diving and luring. Now I can’t even gently roll a ball without her kicking dirt 10’ back. She is 42 days and I feel she is stressing herself more not being able to play like she is use to. It was nothing for her to bust out an hour or two of spring on the daily, ball, swimming, and mill time. Now it’s winter and pregnancy.....fetch I feel is too hard on her and spring is a definite no no. So what do people do when they have a very high drive dog during pregnancy??? Oh and all mine live free in the house with me and my family so it’s not like I can just put her on a chain or run.


----------

